# 2010 Summer Theological Module: The Doctrine of Christ



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 22, 2010)

Reformed Baptist Seminary will host a summer theological module on Christology or the Doctrine of Christ from *Saturday through Friday, August 21-27* at its new facilities at Grace Baptist Church in Taylors, South Carolina. The module will serve to fulfill the lecture requirements for the seminary's three-credit course ST 701 Christ. The course instructor, Pastor Greg Nichols, is a graduate and former professor of Trinity Ministerial Academy, Montville, New Jersey. He's the author of What Does the Bible Say about God? The Biblical Doctrine of God (Truth For Eternity) and "The Emotivity of God," Reformed Baptist Theological Review 1:2 (July 2004): 95-143. He is currently a pastor of Grace Immanuel Reformed Baptist Church, Grand Rapids, Michigan, where he and his wife, Ginger, reside. 

The course covers much more than the person and work of Christ. First, it reaches back into eternity and considers God's predestined plan for a Redeemer and a people. Second, traces the development of the God's redemptive promise through the historical covenants of Scripture (covenant theology from a Reformed and Baptist perspective!) Third, the course systematically explores the revelation of the person and work of Jesus the Messiah. To learn more, click the link below and you can read Professor Nichols' abstract of the course, which summarizes the three major segments of the course material, and you can also download a PDF module flier (or download the reduced resolution flier below the link). 

*2010 Summer Theological Module: The Doctrine of Christ*


----------



## JML (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like a great class. Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------

